
Why Most Startups Fail at Acquiring New Customers (and how you can ... - neilparikh11
http://www.slideshare.net/saarsaar/why-most-startups-fail-at-acquiring-new-customers-and-how-you-can-succeed
======
ycmike
Also saw this on LinkedIn. Very insightful.

